
See Who Is On Your Flight And At Your Airport With Planely - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/planely/
======
janj
I'm trying to do the same thing for people going on cruises. Seems like going
on a cruise would be a better fit for this rather than going on a plane,
smaller market though. I already have a series of apps out that are very
popular (with two more on the way), just need to start working on building in
this functionality. Anyone interested in helping?

